#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-05
<a16g_> JackYu, ping
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<smartboyhw> :O So many people pinging JackYu such early LOL
<smartboyhw> How are you ypwong ?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, really? who else
<ypwong> he's famous :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ouch, I didn't realize that a16g_ is you:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, xchat switched over to another nick after re-connect
<smartboyhw> ypwong, oh
<JackYu> a16g_, hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, a16g_ is ypwong :P
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, i asked steve about seeds
<JackYu> ypwong, any good news?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, :).
<ypwong> JackYu, shouldn't be problem, but can you write me "why UbuntuKylin wants seeds instead of the existing ubuntu-defaults-builder setup. "
<JackYu> ypwong, sure. need I cc to steve?
<ypwong> JackYu, up to you
<smartboyhw> ypwong, eh!?
<smartboyhw> I thought you guys are using seeds already...
<ypwong> not really
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you should.
<smartboyhw> That's what everybody is using.
<ypwong> seeds has its own maintenance problem
<smartboyhw> ypwong, why?
<ypwong> if you don't want to deviate too much you need to sync with ubuntu's
<smartboyhw> ypwong, eh huh
<smartboyhw> Well, look at Edubuntu
<smartboyhw> They use Unity also as you
<smartboyhw> And they use seeeds
<smartboyhw> *seeds
<ypwong> there's no alternatives in the past
<ypwong> seeds or not, it's flexibility vs maintenance
<ypwong> we have to learn from edubuntu and ubuntu studio for how things work :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you already got UbuntuKylin Developers Team
<smartboyhw> ypwong, Ubuntu Studio doesn't even have a developer that has uploader right
<smartboyhw> *rights
<smartboyhw> And we still use seeds
<ypwong> do you have the need to?
<smartboyhw> And you guys are backed by Canonical
<ypwong> eh that's not the point
<smartboyhw> ypwong, well yes, since we have different tasks (e.g. audio, video, -desktop)
<ypwong> why no one apply for upload right?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ubuntu-defaults-builder is for people who want to make their own version of distro (with PPAs probably), not for a flavour.
<smartboyhw> ypwong, because we aren't ready. Our flavour lead (zequence) is making his way through
<smartboyhw> I'm applying for Kubuntu Developer
<smartboyhw> But even if I became Kubuntu Developer, I
<ypwong> but ubuntu studio has been existing for long time
<smartboyhw> would not be a MOTU
<smartboyhw> ypwong, because all the original developers left:P
<ypwong> oh
<ypwong> can you guys work on PPU first?
<smartboyhw> And we haven't been involved in package maintenance
<smartboyhw> ypwong, we haven't been involved in package maintenance as I say
<ypwong> then get involved
<ypwong> who is maintaining the tasks
<smartboyhw> ypwong, zequence + OvenWerks
<smartboyhw> Upload done by micahg
<ypwong> ttyl, meeting sson
<ypwong> soon
<JackYu> ypwong,  mail sent:).
<ypwong> youker-assistant-daemon 没有必要独立成为一个单独项目吧？
<ypwong> 应该是 youker-assistant 的一部分
<maclin> ypwong：问了一下Kobe，这两个项目是用不同的语言实现的，所以就独立成两个项目了，friends项目也是这种模式
<maclin> 不过我也觉得合成一个项目比较好，里面可以生成不同的安装包，就像fcitx输入法的模式，这样版本管理和进化会好一些
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-06
<JackYu> ypwong, 由于实现语言不一样，前后台的代码分开，make文件也不会太复杂。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-07
<lenky> @几个做输入法的 试用了最新的kimpanel没？ 有问题吧？
<FJKong> lenky:
<lenky> 嗯
<maclin> 简单试用了一下，只是indicator功能不完善，另外就是面板的下边框在有些时候显示不全，这可能与刷新有关吧
<lenky> 昨天csslayer给kimpanel提交了一堆代码 我用了一下 会出现显示不全的情况。
<lenky> 下面显示不全 或者后面显示不全
<FJKong> 对桌面环境有要求么
<lenky> 额 我这里是ubuntu
<lenky> ubuntukylin
<lenky> 用龙井QQ的时候 几乎是必现
<FJKong> 直接编译安装 还需要配置什么
<FJKong> 怎么起这个程序
<lenky> 不用配置什么
<lenky> 在shell里执行
<lenky> lenky@robert-T430S:~/lenky/work/fcitx/fcitx-kimpanel/build$ ./fcitx-kimpanel
<FJKong> 我这边的问题是如果输入框靠屏幕下方 候选条会超过屏幕下面
<lenky> 我之前的代码本来就还没实现这个。
<lenky> 昨天csslayer提交的代码 貌似已经做了
<lenky> 难道是他那没有实现好？
<maclin> QQ里面好像是输入第一个字的时候会有，之后就消失了
<FJKong> 代码已经merge进来了么？
<lenky> merge了啊
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-kimpanel/commits/master
<lenky> 我看是他提交代码 所以我昨天就直接merge了
<lenky> merge之前的代码 貌似没问题 我用的resize 没有用hide
<FJKong> 位置问题解决了
<FJKong> 我pull了wxt的提交
<FJKong> 你刚说的是啥问题 ？
<lenky> 见fcitx的google群组
<lenky> 我发了一封邮件
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-08
<JackYu> ypwong, I sent the agenda to you. Do you have any question? if no, pls cc to aron and fj, thanks.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-09
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> hi
<ypwong> JackYu, seeds 的资料发给誰？
<JackYu> 上次那个邮件列表。。。。
<ypwong> 上次？
<JackYu> 我發給你时，cc给了几个同事。
<ypwong> ok
<JackYu> 你直接回复全部即可：）
<JackYu> ypwong, FJkong, happyaron, 我在LP上注册了一个sprint, 欢迎去注册: https://launchpad.net/sprints/ukds-august-2013并提交blueprint.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-04
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,优客助手我按照你提的问题修改了下，但是我还是保留你那个７７７权限的文件，什么时候可以帮我ｃｈｅｃｋ下？
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 啥意思
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 777那个还是去掉吧。。。
<Kobe_Lee> happyaron:但是需要写文件，普通用户没权限
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 为啥是要系统全局呢？
<happyaron> 应该是按用户计，是否是第一次启动
<Kobe_Lee> 现在是根据用户记录的，按照的时候是一个空文件，用户起来后会记录，比如trusty=1，那么下次启动会判断这个用户，如果是１，则不显示
<Kobe_Lee> 安装时是空文件
<happyaron> 按用户的话，写在用户目录里，为何需要777呗。
<happyaron> 为何需要777呢。
<Kobe_Lee> ok,我改下
<happyaron> thx
<Kobe_Lee> 改好后，我上传了再联系你，谢谢
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 话说求让lenky侠上线
<Kobe_Lee> ok, 我跟他说
<Lenky> 啦啦啦~
<happyaron> Lenky: 话说能不能往开源版的qimpanel的indicator里添加几个菜单项
<happyaron> Lenky: 把indicator-keyboard最后的那三个加上
<happyaron> 正在强力推进换小企鹅，然后要用qimpanel
<Lenky> 强力推进换小企鹅是啥意思？
<happyaron> Ubuntu的默认输入法
<Lenky> 牛~
<happyaron> 然后把qimpanel作为默认UI
<Lenky> 我了个去~ 那给力~
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,优客助手代码已经更新，麻烦抽空帮忙check一下，没问题的话帮忙更新源里面的code，有问题，急急急求反馈，哈哈
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 好
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-07
<jykylin> Can anyone answer a quick question?
<jykylin> I want to know whether or not I need to save my info when I update ubuntu.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-08-11
<hikiko> ouf
<hikiko> forgot to change status again
<hikiko> +wrong window :)
<hikiko> sorry
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-08-09
<NBT> 请问，Ubuntu的mysql配置文件my.cnf，中并无配置信息。是否为，将所需要配置的脚本内容添加到文件中即可？
<NBT> 请问，我欲修改Ubuntu的mysql配置文件my.cnf，但其中除了说明并无配置信息。如若要配置，是否是将所需要配置的脚本内容添加到文件中即可？
<handsome_feng> NBT, my.cnf中有默认配置吧，只是被注释了
<NBT> 在my.cnf
<NBT> 中的#后面，都是说明性文字。
<NBT> 并无默认配置脚本
<NBT> 我是初学者，所以遇到了些麻烦，最关键的是，不知道从何问起。
<NBT> !includedir /etc/mysql/conf.d/
<ubot5> NBT: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NBT> !includedir /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/
<ubot5> NBT: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NBT> 这两段
<NBT> 不知是什么意思
<handsome_feng> 这里就是指包含这两个目录的配置文件
<handsome_feng> 没有的话，你直接添加在后面呗
<NBT> 好的。我就去折腾折腾。：）
<NBT> 谢谢
<NBT> 额，刚才我在#ubuntu-cn中发了一大篇，my.cnf文件中的内容。被指控刷屏，给封禁了。这封禁期是多久啊？
<handsome_feng> 不太清楚．．．
<NBT> 谢谢
